# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  با تجربه هااا لطفا مشاور خوب معرفی کنین

## 2ghab

*سلام دوستان* 
یه خسته نباشید به دوستایی که کلی زحمت کشیدن و چیزی دیگه تا آخر راهشون نمونده
امیدوارمممم همگی موفق بشید..

میشه لطفا اگه تو این مسیر مشاوری داشتید که انصافا کمکتون کرده و دلسوزانه همراهیتون کرده و پیگیر بوده و تاثیرات مثبت بودنش رو تو خودتون حس میکنین معرفی کنین ..
واقعا خسته شدم از سرچ کردن تو انجمن و نت
من تو شرایطی هستم که برای ادامه راهم نیاز به یه مشاور دارم ..
پس لطفا صادقانه همه چی رو بگین

----------


## 2ghab

از دوستان کسی نیست ؟؟!!! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## s-1998

> از دوستان کسی نیست ؟؟!!!



سلام من 95 اولین کنکورمه ولی خوب کار نکردم میرم واسه 96
من مشاور داشتم تا عید که من ترازم خوب بود نزدیک 6500-6600بود، بعد از عید من هم خودم دیگه بریدم هم مشاور جان پولشو گرفت رفت...
در این حد که 7میلیون از ما گرفت کلا ول کرد..بعدا که بعد از عید نت گردیم شروع شد و درسو ول کردم دیدم چقدر سرم کلاه گذاشته.مثلا امثال اقای افشار یک پنجم این میگیرن..
ببین مشاور خوب نمیتونم بهت بگم اما این رو از من گوش کن..مشاور صرف کارش برنامه دادن نیست،تو مسیر کنکور به یکی نیار داری روحیتو ببره بالا،انگیزه بهت بده.اینارو با مشاور طی کن ..
گول اسم و رسم شو هم نخور..من دوست داشتم با بابایی و نیکخو بوده میگه راضی نیست
میدونی چرا؟
خیلی  از مشاور کارشون فقط همون برنامه درسیه هست وقتی میبینن تو از یه جا دیگه بریدی به جای این که دستت رو بگیرن ولت میکنن چون تو دیگه براشون افتخار نمیشی..

باور کن بدون مشاور هم میشه موفق شد،بیا همین انجمن سوالاتو بپرس اما بازم اگه میخوای بگیری خیلی زیاد تحقیق کن که سرتون مثله من کلاه نره طرف جواب هم نده..

----------


## zista

داداش برو تا سایت تلوبین انرژی های ایمان سرور پور شبکه اموزش شنبه ها شاید واست خوب باشه..

----------


## zista

آره آبجی سارا راس میگه..

----------


## atena.p

بستگی ب روحیات خودت داره
من امسال دومین کنکورمه.به اندازه موهای سرمم مشاور عوض کردم.رتبه تک رقمی /دو رقمی /سه رقمی /با تجربه و....
همچیز بستگی ب خودت داره من سه نمونشو معرفی میکنم
مشاور اولم یکی بود ک به زوووووور و دعوا میفرستادت سر درس حتی گاهی با خانوداه صحبت میکرد و گله میکردهرشب هم ازت درس میپرسید.ولی سبک مشاوره دادنش و برنامه هاش داغووون بود و روحیتو خراب میکرد هی میگفت قبول نمیشی و فلان و...
یکی بود رتبه تک رقمی بود.تجربشم بالا بود.برنامه میداد تووووووپپپپپپ ولی یکم سنگین بود و باید تا اخر اجراش میکردی.گزارش میگرفت ولی اگه دو سه روز پیدات نمیشد خودشم بیخیالت میشد
و یکی دیگه که من ب شخصه اگر قبول بشم مدیونشم کسیه که مثل دوست باهات برخورد میکنه.برنامه میده و ازت میپرسه چطور خوندی و کدومو مسلط شدی کدوم نیاز ب تکرار داره و... انگیزه میداد در حدی ک خودت علاقمند میشدی

----------


## 2ghab

> سلام من 95 اولین کنکورمه ولی خوب کار نکردم میرم واسه 96
> من مشاور داشتم تا عید که من ترازم خوب بود نزدیک 6500-6600بود، بعد از عید من هم خودم دیگه بریدم هم مشاور جان پولشو گرفت رفت...
> در این حد که 7میلیون از ما گرفت کلا ول کرد..بعدا که بعد از عید نت گردیم شروع شد و درسو ول کردم دیدم چقدر سرم کلاه گذاشته.مثلا امثال اقای افشار یک پنجم این میگیرن..
> ببین مشاور خوب نمیتونم بهت بگم اما این رو از من گوش کن..مشاور صرف کارش برنامه دادن نیست،تو مسیر کنکور به یکی نیار داری روحیتو ببره بالا،انگیزه بهت بده.اینارو با مشاور طی کن ..
> گول اسم و رسم شو هم نخور..من دوست داشتم با بابایی و نیکخو بوده میگه راضی نیست
> میدونی چرا؟
> خیلی  از مشاور کارشون فقط همون برنامه درسیه هست وقتی میبینن تو از یه جا دیگه بریدی به جای این که دستت رو بگیرن ولت میکنن چون تو دیگه براشون افتخار نمیشی..
> 
> باور کم بدون مشاور هم میشه موفق شد،بیا همین انجمن سوالاتو بپرس اما بازم اگه میخوای بگیری خیلی زیاد تحقیق کن که سرتون مثله من کلاه نره طرف جواب هم نده..


سلام دوست عزیز .. مرسی از جوابتون
من یه فاصله ی هفت هشت ساله از تحصیل داشتم .. با وجود اینکه دانش اموز فعالی بودم درگیر کار و ازدواج شدم 
و حالااا به دلایلی دوباره میخوام شروع کنم 
البته قبل عید شروع کردم
ولی لاک پشتی ... تا بیام با درسا مچ بشم و وسواسای کمال گرایانه مو بزارم کنار مثل سالی که گذشت زمان میگذره و دوباره ناکام
تو خوندن مشکلی نیست .. میخونم ولی نمیدونم چطور بخونم که از تست زدن نترسم .. فراموشم نشه ... واسوسی خوندن رو بزارم کنار ...
وگرنه این مدت با مشاوره ها ی دکتر افشار و دوستان روش برنامه ریزی دستم اومده 
نیاز دارم یکی پیگیر پیشرفتم باشه و اشتباهاتمو بگه
نمیخوامم نجومی باشه

----------


## 2ghab

> بستگی ب روحیات خودت داره
> من امسال دومین کنکورمه.به اندازه موهای سرمم مشاور عوض کردم.رتبه تک رقمی /دو رقمی /سه رقمی /با تجربه و....
> همچیز بستگی ب خودت داره من سه نمونشو معرفی میکنم
> مشاور اولم یکی بود ک به زوووووور و دعوا میفرستادت سر درس حتی گاهی با خانوداه صحبت میکرد و گله میکردهرشب هم ازت درس میپرسید.ولی سبک مشاوره دادنش و برنامه هاش داغووون بود و روحیتو خراب میکرد هی میگفت قبول نمیشی و فلان و...
> یکی بود رتبه تک رقمی بود.تجربشم بالا بود.برنامه میداد تووووووپپپپپپ ولی یکم سنگین بود و باید تا اخر اجراش میکردی.گزارش میگرفت ولی اگه دو سه روز پیدات نمیشد خودشم بیخیالت میشد
> و یکی دیگه که من ب شخصه اگر قبول بشم مدیونشم کسیه که مثل دوست باهات برخورد میکنه.برنامه میده و ازت میپرسه چطور خوندی و کدومو مسلط شدی کدوم نیاز ب تکرار داره و... انگیزه میداد در حدی ک خودت علاقمند میشدی



انشا ا... که موفق باشین
میشه معرفی کنین؟

----------


## atena.p

> انشا ا... که موفق باشین
> میشه معرفی کنین؟


خیلی ممنون.شما ببینید کدوم مشاور ب دردتون میخوره من شمارشو در اختیارتون بذارم

----------


## 2ghab

> خیلی ممنون.شما ببینید کدوم مشاور ب دردتون میخوره من شمارشو در اختیارتون بذارم


لطف کنی دومی و سومی رو معرفی کنی ممنون میشم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mazani deter

سلام 
به کنکوریای مازندرانی توصیه میکنم اگه میتونن برن ساری کلینیک رشد مشاوره دکترمختاری فوق العاده است.

----------


## 2ghab

دوستان لطفا نظراتون رو در مورد مشاوره گروه آموزشی تک رقمیا ، آلم و نام هم بزارین
لطفا بیاین معرفی کنیین مشاورای خوبتون رو ..

----------


## nima2580

همش چرته کسی میتونه راهنماییت کنه که خودش دانش اموز ضعیفی باشه بعد خودشو کشیده باشه بالا اینا تررو از بر تشخیص نمیدن

----------


## 2ghab

دوستان95 ای خسته نباشیدددددد...مشاوارای خوبتون رو برا ما 96 هااااااا معرفی کنید لطفاااااااااااا

----------


## sis413

شیراز اقای صدیق

----------


## edris.sanandaj

ببین من میتونم کمکت کنم
خودم بعد شش سال دوباره شروع کردم 
اگه خدا بخواد امسال دندان قبول میشم
مشاوره دادن و کمک رو دوست دارم
خواستی کمکت کنم
پولم نمیخوام
اگه راضی بودی ادامه میدیم

----------


## edris.sanandaj

اگه خواستی شماره مو بهت میدم فردا زنگ بزن تا راهنماییت کنم

----------


## 2ghab

Up

----------


## maryam_ahmadi

> *سلام دوستان* 
> یه خسته نباشید به دوستایی که کلی زحمت کشیدن و چیزی دیگه تا آخر راهشون نمونده
> امیدوارمممم همگی موفق بشید..
> 
> میشه لطفا اگه تو این مسیر مشاوری داشتید که انصافا کمکتون کرده و دلسوزانه همراهیتون کرده و پیگیر بوده و تاثیرات مثبت بودنش رو تو خودتون حس میکنین معرفی کنین ..
> واقعا خسته شدم از سرچ کردن تو انجمن و نت
> من تو شرایطی هستم که برای ادامه راهم نیاز به یه مشاور دارم ..
> پس لطفا صادقانه همه چی رو بگین


سلام دوستان
من در بدترین شرایط روحی و تحصیلی بودم
زمانی که وارد مشاوره شدم و ازمون تعیین سطح دادم تمامی درصد هام منفی بود و نهایت استرس بودم
بعد از مدتی که مهندس البرز صابرنژاد با من کار کرد در صدهام به حدود 70 درصد رسید !
بچه ها واقعا مهندس صابرنژاد با جون و دل این یک سال را با ما کار کرد و ما رو به هدفمون رسوند
من رتبه 26 کنکور شدم و تمام این موفقیتم رو مدیون ایشون هستم

----------


## elenaa

بنظر من اقای تیکنی در موسسه رزمندگان...اصفهان

----------


## Ali.N

> *سلام دوستان* 
> یه خسته نباشید به دوستایی که کلی زحمت کشیدن و چیزی دیگه تا آخر راهشون نمونده
> امیدوارمممم همگی موفق بشید..
> 
> میشه لطفا اگه تو این مسیر مشاوری داشتید که انصافا کمکتون کرده و دلسوزانه همراهیتون کرده و پیگیر بوده و تاثیرات مثبت بودنش رو تو خودتون حس میکنین معرفی کنین ..
> واقعا خسته شدم از سرچ کردن تو انجمن و نت
> من تو شرایطی هستم که برای ادامه راهم نیاز به یه مشاور دارم ..
> پس لطفا صادقانه همه چی رو بگین


سلام
من مشاور داشتم!گزینه دو-البته میشه گفت پشتیبان!
خیلی عالی! زنگ میزد میرفتم موسسه -کارامو میکرد
چند تا برنامه ریخت که عملیشون کردم!
ببین عزیز چند چیز خیلی مهمه
1)موسسه
2)کسی که مشاوره میده

متاسفانه بعضی موسسه ها فقط اسم مشاور رو یدک میکشن و کاری هم نمیکنن!!
کسی که مشاوره میده باید تو کارش خبره باشه-بالا وپایین رو بلد باشه-وقتی میگی نمتونم تست رو حل کنه یااشتباه میزنم بفهمه از کجاس!

من که راضی بودم-ولی خوب تجربه ها متفاوته!

----------


## mona-rz

دوستان کسی مشاورای خوب در اصفهان رو میشناسه؟؟
خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید خیلی دنبال مشاور میگردم و واقعا بهش نیاز دارم

----------

